# Advice regarding FILSON Leather Aviator Jacket



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

I know next to nothing about aviator jackets, but I ran across this one from Filson that I'd like your advice about. I really don't care about authenticity in relation to the original model; I'm curious about methods of construction, quality, materials, etc. Also, where else might I get something similar that would be comparable? Is the Filson a good value, you think? Many thanks.

https://imageshack.us

Leather Aviator Jacket
Style Number 712030
$595.00

Features

Classic aviator epaulets on each shoulder.
One-way antique brass zipper front with storm flap.
2 front flap pockets with snap closure.
Inside left open pocket.
2 hidden snaps for snap down collar.
Elastic knit cuffs and waitband.
Constructed from a single patch of leather.
Polyester lining.
Hand-distressed, washed cowhide is rugged and natural-looking.
Fabric
100% hand distressed, washed cowhide with 100% polyester twill lining.
Sizes
S, M, L, XL, XXL
Care
Professionally clean by a leather expert.
FAQ
Our hand-distressed Washed Cowhide Aviator Jacket is modeled after the A-2 leather flight jacket, one of the most classic and popular articles of military clothing ever designed. Awarded to U.S. Army Air Corps pilots upon completion of their basic flight training, the A-2 was worn with as much pride as their wings. First issued in 1931, it became a classic during its long service life and remained in use in every theatre of operations until long after WWII. Each C.C. Filson Aviator Jacket is unique, exhibiting the rich textural qualities of the hide from which it was made. 100% USA cowhide, tanned in Italy. Brass zipper closure with storm flap. Imported.
Country Of Origin
Imported


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I love Filson, but that's not a great price and I don't like the banded cuffs and bottom. Those will go wear out long before the leather does. I like something more like this Brooks jacket in brown. It may not be as 'correct', but it's a lot sleeker. No epaulets, etc. $299 on sale.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1231482&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Black


----------



## B R A N D X® (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like a reasonably good, imported A-2 copy for the price. I know you said you aren't overly concerned about authenticity, but if you want the best and something you can really feel great wearing, you might at least check out John's company; his A-1 and A-2 jackets are The Best. He hand makes each one and each is M-T-M so expect an 8 week lead time.

And knits are easily replaced when they wear out so I wouldn't worry about that if you want a jacket with knits:

Goodwear Leather Company


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

B R A N D X® said:


> Looks like a reasonably good, imported A-2 copy for the price. I know you said you aren't overly concerned about authenticity, but if you want the best and something you can really feel great wearing, you might at least check out John's company; his A-1 and A-2 jackets are The Best. He hand makes each one and each is M-T-M so expect an 8 week lead time.
> 
> And knits are easily replaced when they wear out so I wouldn't worry about that if you want a jacket with knits:
> 
> Goodwear Leather Company


Thanks. This link is extremely helpful. Their jackets are gorgeous. Any idea how much $$$ these start at? I don't care about the wait time.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

M. Charles said:


> Thanks. This link is extremely helpful. Their jackets are gorgeous. Any idea how much $$$ these start at? I don't care about the wait time.


$800/$900

I thought you weren't going the authentic route so I turned away from that ledge. LOL

These are about 300 pounds. What's that now $450?
https://www.flying-jacket.com/product-details.aspx?id=10
https://www.flying-jacket.com/about-irvin.aspx

$294 stock 
$423 custom 
For $100 extra you can get the horsehide jacket.

It depends if you want calfskin, horsehide, or goatskin.

The Filson is kind of in no-man's land IMHO. Not really authentic, but at the price of one.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

You might consider www.uswings.com, as a source. You will get a product that is closer to the original and at a better price. However, if you are willing to drop the additional cash, the Filson model does seem to make more of a fashion statement...I think it must be the dark caramel color! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I know that you said authenticity isn't important, but if you can get it, why not? You can purchase an authentic U.S. Navy G-1 flight jacket from the Naval Aviation Museum in Pensacola Fl for $420. It's the jacket worn by all U.S. Navy and Marine Corps aircrews.
https://www.navalaviationmuseum.org/Activities/Flight-Deck-Store.aspx

https://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=g1xy3.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Personally, I like this one by Schott. It'll be one of my purchases-to-come.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

M. Charles said:


> I know next to nothing about aviator jackets, but I ran across this one from Filson that I'd like your advice about. I really don't care about authenticity in relation to the original model; I'm curious about methods of construction, quality, materials, etc. Also, where else might I get something similar that would be comparable? Is the Filson a good value, you think? Many thanks.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> ...


The BEST jackets are from Eastman Leather, they are exact replicas of WWII jackets, I have a Roughwear A-2 jacket that is amazing, original Talon zipper, etc.

https://historypreservation.com/hpassociates/index.html

Doesn't get any better.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> You might consider www.uswings.com, as a source. You will get a product that is closer to the original and at a better price. However, if you are willing to drop the additional cash, the Filson model does seem to make more of a fashion statement...I think it must be the dark caramel color! :icon_smile_wink:


Yes, I suppose what I first really liked about the Filson is the color of the leather--"scotch" they call it.

I still don't care that much about authenticity, but of course authenticity doesn't hurt. What is most important to me, however, is that I want a jacket with leather something like the color of the Filson. Most of the authentic/repro jackets I've seen have a darker and thicker looking leather. I'd like to find something more like the Filson on this score, but if the styling is more authentic, that's fine with me too.

My main reservations about the Filson are quality for money and price. I mean, it's an imported jacket with polyester lining for nearly $600. That's largely what bothers me.


----------



## B R A N D X® (Mar 15, 2008)

As expected....mention A-2 jackets and you'll get a lot of opinions and input. It's a subject of great debate on many forums and there are many choices out there!:icon_smile:

It would be easy to get analysis paralysis, but do spend some time shopping the various sources and weighing your options.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Here's another thread on the A-2 topic:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=74239&highlight=flying+tiger+bean

I chose the LL Bean flying tiger jacket:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=629312&postcount=5

I see that it's darker than you wanted, but it has been a great jacket for the reasons I stated in my post.

I agree with your concerns about the Orvis coat's price/value. That is a nice looking coat in a great color, though.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

M. Charles said:


> My main reservations about the Filson are quality for money and price. I mean, it's an imported jacket with polyester lining for nearly $600. That's largely what bothers me.


About everything is made in the Land of China these days. Quality-wise I think Filson will be as good or better than US Wings or the similar sites that purvey the mil-spec jackets. I've got the G-1 (no surprise). Same low-bid quality as the Top Guns wear!

I guess it comes down to how much you value the appearance of the Filson. Your call.

Scott


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Naval Gent said:


> I've got the G-1 (no surprise). Same low-bid quality as the Top Guns wear!


You know a lot more about the current jackets than I do; however, I was issued my G-1 in 1971 and it was a good quality jacket, very rugged and durable. I know mine took quite a bit of abuse as I wore it sitting in the open door of a helicopter at 100-120 knots on a regular basis.

The current ones are also made in the U.S. aren't they? I noticed on the picture of the one sold at the Naval Air Museum that there is an American flag on the label.

Cruiser


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> You know a lot more about the current jackets than I do; however, I was issued my G-1 in 1971 and it was a good quality jacket, very rugged and durable. I know mine took quite a bit of abuse as I wore it sitting in the open door of a helicopter at 100-120 knots on a regular basis.
> 
> The current ones are also made in the U.S. aren't they? I noticed on the picture of the one sold at the Naval Air Museum that there is an American flag on the label.
> 
> Cruiser


Yes, mine's made in the USA of acceptable materials and workmanship. Not exactly a masterpiece, but serviceable. That's the way government procurement works. The low-bid remark was a wisecrack.

Scott


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I like the antique lamb A-2 on the US Wings site.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

If you're looking for authenticity, I've heard that Eastman is indeed the way to go. Lots o' good info here: https://www.acmedepot.com/a2jacket/index.shtml

That site hasn't been updated in a while, however, and the jackets from Good Wear certainly look good.


----------



## joal (Jan 18, 2006)

*Filson customer service is unbeatable*



M. Charles said:


> I know next to nothing about aviator jackets, but I ran across this one from Filson that I'd like your advice about. I really don't care about authenticity in relation to the original model; I'm curious about methods of construction, quality, materials, etc. Also, where else might I get something similar that would be comparable? Is the Filson a good value, you think? Many thanks.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> ...


I've seen the jacket at a store where I live and it did look quite impressive. What I wanted to comment on more, however, is Filson's customer service. They will take care of you every step of the way. As an example, I bought a field satchel, new, on ebay from a 3rd party seller. When I got it, the lock was oddly discolored and the seller wouldn't do anything about it. I called Filson and they told me to ship it to them so they could take a look at it. They sent me a brand new one for free (free shipping too) and refunded my shipping costs to send it to them. Pretty rare these days, In my opinion.


----------

